
Show HN: Scraperr – a simple subreddit image scraper - NotYourGuy
https://github.com/NotYourGuy/scraperr
======
NotYourGuy
Hi guys, I made a simple image scraper for reddit as a side-project from which
I wanted to auto download new wallpapers for my laptop. It's still a WIP as I
have more ideas I'd like to implement but it is working as expected.

Feedback, tips and ideas for further improving functionalities are more than
welcome!

~~~
itake
I have thought about using subreddit images as an image classifier for ML
training. (Like using r/food images to create an ML model that identifies
food).

This looks single threaded and probably wont scale well if you're trying to
use multiple machines to grab a year's worth of images.

